# Lucy Kaitlyn, Born 28th August 2008 (pics!!)



## Miss~Gaby

Hiya folks! :) Baby Lucy Kaitlyn was born on 28th august 2008 at 9:20pm. She was 8lb 6oz and 22 inches long!! 
:cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:

 Started having contractions around 12:30ish on Thursday, called hospital at 5pm with contractions 6 mins apart & lasting around 60 seconds. Pain was getting worse so called hospital again around 7pm- i wasn't getting a full break between contractions by this point, just as one was subsiding another was starting. The hospital told us to make our way in (an almost 45 min drive)

Got to hospital 8:15pm, got booked into room. Midwife asked me to lie down so she could examine me. I was ok with contractions till i lay down. I was in so much pain in my back when i did. She said baby was back to back. Midwife checked and said i was already 9cm!!!!! I was so sure iI was going back home for a couple of hours.
She broke my waters and baby had passed muconium (?sp) & was back to back. Was given gas & air and told that was it - too late for anything else!!! lol 40 mins of pushing and a 2 degree tear little Miss Lucy came shooting out!!!!! lol

I ended up with some lovely stitches which were so much worse than labour was!! OMG i really thougth i was gonna die when she was putting them in.

https://i18.photobucket.com/albums/b125/_cosmic-girl_/Photo011.jpg
https://i18.photobucket.com/albums/b125/_cosmic-girl_/Photo009-1.jpg


----------



## HkLiz

Congratulations!!!!


----------



## Heather.78

congrats hunnie hope your tear heals quickly for you:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Laura--x

congratulations !

shes a beauty x


----------



## lynz

congrats she is gorgeous


----------



## kookie

congratulations shes gorgeous


----------



## MissMandieMitz

Congratulations!! What a cutie!


----------



## doctordeesmrs

Yay congratulations she's gorgeous


----------



## clairebear

congrats hun she is cute !!!


----------



## reallytinyamy

congrats well done


----------



## carries

congrats she is beautiful!


----------



## wilbrabeany

ahhh shes a cutey..congrats.xx


----------



## polo_princess

Congratulations!!


----------



## cherylanne

Well done mummy!! Congratulations on the arrival of your beautiful baby girl xx


----------



## danni2609

Congratulations!!


----------



## Nikkinoonoo

Such a cutie. Congratulations xXx


----------



## Donna79x

awwwwwww she is beautiful... congrats xx


----------



## **Claire**

Congratulations honey, I'm so glad that things went well for you (apart from the tear).

She is absolutely gorgeous, I hope your enjoying her, it's great isn't it :hug::hug::hugs:


----------



## SalJay

Congrats - I want a labour like that!!!! She's lovely - well done! xx


----------



## Sparky0207

Congratulations! She is so cute! xx


----------



## nessajane

Congratulations!!


----------



## gde78

She's sooooo cute! Congratulations!


----------



## Belle

Congratulations!! xx


----------



## xXDonnaXx

_Congratulations hun. She's a cutie _


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

Congrats :)


----------



## Blob

Congratulations.. hope you heal soon :(


----------



## Beltane

Congrats! Welcome to he world Lucy! She is gorgeous!


----------



## louise1302

awww what a pretty little face she has...well done!!!!


----------



## cuddles314

Congratulations and well done. Lucy is gorgeous! 
xxx


----------



## bluebell

Congrats!! :cloud9:

xx


----------



## emma_27

Congratulations :)


----------



## SuzyQ

Congrats xx


----------



## Frankie

Shes lovely well done xx


----------



## elp

Congrats - great news ... what a quick birth - wow ! real cutie daughter too awwww


----------



## Mummy2Many

She's gorgeous.. look at those chubby little cheeks!! :D


----------



## cheeky_carrie

Congrats and well done, adorable x


----------



## bambikate

awww congrats x x


----------



## vicky

congratulations hun


----------



## Lauz_1601

congratulsaions, look at those edible little cheeks shes adorable! sounds like a great labour must have been a nice surprise to find out you had dilated so much! xxxxxx


----------



## BeckyBoo

Congrats hunnie.


----------



## Amy

Congratulations and well done sweetie, she looks beautifull !!!!
xxx


----------



## Jem

Ahh big congratulations!!! x


----------



## danni2609

congrats x


----------



## PeanutBean

Congratulations!


----------



## Baby-Love

Congratulations.


----------



## Iwantone!!!

congates x


----------



## Miss Duke

Congratulations, she is gorgeous!! I can sympathise, I also found the stitches the worst bit with my dd!


----------



## taperjeangirl

Congratulations!!! xxxx


----------



## AppleBlossom

congrats, what a cutie!


----------



## KX

Congratulations and great choice on name! (I am biased!)

Hope you heal very quickly-ouch sounds sore

x


----------

